# Nun-Translator... :)



## danalto

*Wishing you all the best!*
buon compleanno!  happy birthday!


----------



## fsabroso

Dear Nunty:

_ Happy Birthday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have and enjoy an excellent day __
_​


----------



## Cagey

I hope my card arrives in time

to wish you a
Happy Birthday 
NunT​


----------



## Ynez

Happy Birthday, NunTranslator!


----------



## ewie

*Happy Birthday Nunty*  (I hope my card arrives in time too.  If I post it today, do you think it will be there for March 14th 2010?)


----------



## Hermocrates

Happy birthday!


----------



## Nunty

Thank you for the party, everyone.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES!!!

Un Abrazo desde Venezuela.

Rosangelus​


----------



## cuchuflete

Have a wonderful birthday, dear Nunty!

These are for you. 


This one.

That one.

The other one.


----------



## Frank06

Happy birthday!

Frank


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pour toi, quelques fleurs que j'ai prises le 1er Mars.
Bon anniversaire, Nun-T !


----------



## TrentinaNE

Tanti auguri per un bellissimo compleanno!  

Elisabetta


----------



## danalto

cuchuflete said:


> Have a wonderful birthday, dear Nunty!
> 
> These are for you.
> 
> 
> This one.
> 
> That one.
> 
> The other one.


*This one* and *That one* are fantastic, cuchu!


----------



## Namarne

*Happy birthday!!! 

Jordi *


----------



## Paquita

**********************************************************​


----------



## Etcetera

Happy birthday to you, Sister!


----------



## Vanda

Hey, is there room for me in the party yet?
Fly high, Sister! Many happy returns.


----------



## Revontuli

Dear Nun-T,

(Belated) Happy, happy birthday to you!!

For you,

Revi


----------



## Fernita

Dear Nun,
Hope you had a very very happy birthday!

With love,
Fernita.


----------



## Topsie

* Sorry I'm late - I hope you had a super birthday!*
(I'm sure you did, if this picture is anything to go by!)


----------



## cfu507

Happy birthday Nun - we should meet one day....


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy belated B-Day Nun!


----------

